# Jetzt nur bei UNS! Balzer Matze Koch MK NATUR PUR 3.60m 30-110g



## Angel-Discount24 (8. April 2021)

Balzer MK Adventure NATUR PUR


Die 3-teilige Allroundrute von Matze Koch

Als einer der bekanntesten Allrounder schwört Matze auf Naturköderruten, die für mehrere Fischarten gleichzeitig einsetzbar sind. Seine Karpfenruten finden deshalb z.B. im Winter beim Hechtansitz genauso ihren Platz. Diese Allroundrute ist für Aal, Schleie, Brasse, Aland, Zander und Hecht gleichermaßen glänzend geeignet. Die Dreiteilung sorgt dafür, dass die straffe Aktion durchgängig bis ins Handteil spürbar ist. Eine bärenstarke Rute für das Allroundangeln.

hier gehts zum Shop
http://www.angel-discount24.de/balzer-matze-koch-mk-natur-pur-3-60m-30-110g.html


----------

